# Would my P4 520 handle an overclock??



## chaz69allen1 (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm interested if this will give my PC a slight performance boost. And if so what needs to take place. my chances of upgrading PCs is next mar-april.

Thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What motherboard is it on?


----------



## chaz69allen1 (Jan 4, 2009)

Intel 915G Express.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is it a branded OEM PC like a Dell or HP or a retail motherboard from Asus, Gigabyte Etc in a custom PC?


----------



## chaz69allen1 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yep its a dell dimension 4700


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You can't Over clock a OEM motherboard on OEM PC's the bios settings are not available to change the manufactures do this for support and warranty reasons.


----------

